# you have one year to live



## sonnl (Apr 15, 2009)

What do you do? 
Does DP influence what you want to do? Do you stay in the house for a year and die because your to scared to leave? Do you do all the things you want to do despite having DP?


----------



## Minerva8979 (Jan 30, 2010)

Probably a mix of the two. I would definitely speak my mind...and perform ethically debatable acts of pleasure-seeking.lol. AND go to another country, or several. AND go out with a fucking BANG.


----------



## Kellysmom (Sep 23, 2010)

sonnl said:


> What do you do?
> Does DP influence what you want to do? Do you stay in the house for a year and die because your to scared to leave? Do you do all the things you want to do despite having DP?


I'm pretty close to that situation and this is how I feel about it. If I stay in the house because of my fears...my family and friends suffer. I don't want to be remembered this way, so I attend every party, never miss a church service, go shopping with my best friend every Wednesday, go out with my husband and child and try to make memories for them. I am supposed to travel to Kansas from Arkansas at Christmas to spend the holidays with my Dad and other family. I am terrified about traveling that far with this dp. I will however, find a way...because I want my family to have memories of me being there.


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

While it would be nice to pretend that spending a year accomplishing everything you'd want to would make a difference, living this past year with dp has taught me that it makes no difference at all. Everything I did yesterday or earlier today feels unreal. A lot of what I did this past year, I cannot even remember. So it seems like a waste to spend all of the money to accomplish all of your life's goals when you won't remember them enough to feel accomplished anyways.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Good question. Today I tried to trick my mind by telling myself, "If I don't snap out of this in a week I'm going to die. Someone is going to snipe me, so snap out of it. " lol, hasn't worked yet.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

I'd parachute out of a plane w/ no parachute while doing two chicks at the same time


----------



## FoXS (Nov 4, 2009)

Kellysmom said:


> I'm pretty close to that situation ... I want my family to have memories of me being there.


what is wrong ? do you have a serious illness ?


----------



## Kellysmom (Sep 23, 2010)

FoXS said:


> what is wrong ? do you have a serious illness ?


I had a heart transplant 17 years ago and I am the longest living heart recipient in my support group here in Arkansas. All of my friends who were ahead of me died between 15 and 20 years out. Heart transplants are only meant to last 10 years. Thank you for your concern. I really appreciate it.


----------



## Minerva8979 (Jan 30, 2010)

Kellysmom said:


> I had a heart transplant 17 years ago and I am the longest living heart recipient in my support group here in Arkansas. All of my friends who were ahead of me died between 15 and 20 years out. Heart transplants are only meant to last 10 years. Thank you for your concern. I really appreciate it.


God, I'm so sorry. Here we are talking about frivolous fantasies while others such as yourself are in a truly serious situation. You're an inspiration!


----------



## BlueTank (Jun 2, 2010)

Ya know I don't know. Its one of those things I would have to be in and find out as it happened. I really don't know.

Ya know when things were really bad and I was suicidal and all that. It was like each day could be my last.	Ya know what I did (remember heavy DP and all that.) I ate ice cream..

I ate quite a bit of icecream and crap.

The funny thing is i'm already pretty wacky with out all this. With a year left people would probably not even notice the difference cause i'm already wacky. I would probably spend time with my family.


----------



## Kellysmom (Sep 23, 2010)

Minerva8979 said:


> God, I'm so sorry. Here we are talking about frivolous fantasies while others such as yourself are in a truly serious situation. You're an inspiration!


Thank you.You are sweet to say that. It's ok. I am truly lucky that I have had an extra 17 years with my family.


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

Kellysmom said:


> Thank you.You are sweet to say that. It's ok. I am truly lucky that I have had an extra 17 years with my family.


I'm confused as to why a heart will only last 10 to 15 years after a transplant. Why is that? Did you get dp related to your transplant or heart condition?


----------



## Kellysmom (Sep 23, 2010)

ustabetinyfairypeople said:


> I'm confused as to why a heart will only last 10 to 15 years after a transplant. Why is that? Did you get dp related to your transplant or heart condition?


Nobody really knows why a heart only lasts that long. That is just what the statistics say and what we have witnessed with our Arkansas recipients. My dp was a result of my transplant in a small way. I have to take anti-rejection meds to keep my heart from rejecting...the meds cause other health problems...other specialists gave me all kinds of meds to battle the other health problems. The meds added up until my body couldn't take it any more and I started having bad neuroligical symptoms (seizures, passing out, signs of stroke..etc.). My Transplant Cardiologist decided that I needed to be taken off of about 4 or 5 medications that cause neurological problems right away cold turkey. This threw my body into shock and gave me dp/dr.


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

Kellysmom said:


> Nobody really knows why a heart only lasts that long. That is just what the statistics say and what we have witnessed with our Arkansas recipients. My dp was a result of my transplant in a small way. I have to take anti-rejection meds to keep my heart from rejecting...the meds cause other health problems...other specialists gave me all kinds of meds to battle the other health problems. The meds added up until my body couldn't take it any more and I started having bad neuroligical symptoms (seizures, passing out, signs of stroke..etc.). My Transplant Cardiologist decided that I needed to be taken off of about 4 or 5 medications that cause neurological problems right away cold turkey. This threw my body into shock and gave me dp/dr.


Wow. I was under the impression that it was a much more long term solution. I mean, yes, 10 or 17 years is awesome. I guess I thought that once you got a new one, you were good.

That really sucks that you got dp. I mean, as if you don't already have enough to deal with!! I pray that (if you can get one and want one) that you are able to get another transplant when the need arises and that we both heal from dp.


----------



## Kellysmom (Sep 23, 2010)

ustabetinyfairypeople said:


> Wow. I was under the impression that it was a much more long term solution. I mean, yes, 10 or 17 years is awesome. I guess I thought that once you got a new one, you were good.
> 
> That really sucks that you got dp. I mean, as if you don't already have enough to deal with!! I pray that (if you can get one and want one) that you are able to get another transplant when the need arises and that we both heal from dp.


Thank you. You are sweet. I appreciate the prayer and will pray for you too. I'm not sure about another transplant. With my friends...their deaths seemed to happen suddenly (too quickly to wait for a new transplant), but you never know.


----------



## EverDream (Dec 15, 2006)

Kellysmom said:


> I had a heart transplant 17 years ago and I am the longest living heart recipient in my support group here in Arkansas. All of my friends who were ahead of me died between 15 and 20 years out. Heart transplants are only meant to last 10 years. Thank you for your concern. I really appreciate it.


My heart goes out for you. I hope you'll live a long(also healty and happy)life!


----------



## EverDream (Dec 15, 2006)

sonnl said:


> What do you do?
> Does DP influence what you want to do? Do you stay in the house for a year and die because your to scared to leave? Do you do all the things you want to do despite having DP?


I don't know. I have to think about that.
(I do know I want to travel to the usa one day...)


----------



## Kellysmom (Sep 23, 2010)

EverDream said:


> My heart goes out for you. I hope you'll live a long(also healty and happy)life!


Thank you so much EverDream. That means a lot to me.


----------

